# My little baby is growing up (8 months old today).



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is offically 8 months old today (December 10, 2009).

I can't believe how much time has passed, it seems like just yesterday I started researching for breeders and hoping to bring home a happy, healthy, well adjusted puppy..

So, because I am feeling picture happy and sentimental... here are some "from this to this" type photos!

Our first meeting - 5 weeks old.









First night home, what a new mommy won't do to keep her baby happy - 8 weeks old.









Finally home - 8 weeks old.









Ears up - 10 weeks old.









Moving into our new house - 11 weeks old.









First time at the beach and in the water - 11 weeks old.









Meeting big sister Beau - 12 weeks old.









Such an outgoing, confident, happy, intelligent puppy (a very busy farmer's market) - 7.5 months old.









Bored puppy, bad owner, big mess to clean - 7.5 months old.









My snuggly boy - 7.5 months old.









Best buds - 8 months old.









My big gorgous boy and his first snow - 8 months old.









I love my boy - 8 months old.









I can't put into words how much this silly, fearless, happy, smart, enthusiastic, willing boy means to me.. I know most of you know what I am talking about but I am so in love with this guy, I just can't stand it!

Thanks for letting me have an outlet.. haha..


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

He is so adorable. And those ears are SOOO BIG! No wonder you're in love


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh my isn't he a handsome devil! Got some stunning markings. Uhhhh, is he as big as he looks in that photo of him on the bed where he's sitting up (not the sleeping one) or is that the camera angle?


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He is one gorgeous dog, where did you get him again?


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh my goodness







He is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

I could so be the president of his fan club!!!

Its amazing at how many gsd we see here in a day. We get the chance to appreciate them all and see quality in each and every one of them. Each one has their differences and we get to almost witness their personality through the photos and what each owner has to say about them. Stark is one of those now big heart big dog gsd's. His personality is amazing, his heart is awesome! His place in my heart is guaranteed forever! He truely is "everything" I personally am looking for in a GSD. If I could walk in and custom order one, it would be Stark! Thank you for posting the pics you do of him. I swoon everytime I get to see him. The ones from yesterday while you were sleeping that your sister posted are probably some of my all time new fav's! Those show how much he loves you and what we all just "deal" with when we are owned by such a gentle soul as he is! We get used to them being there and snuggling with us while we sleep and he gets his entire huge body just where he wants it, as close to you as possible!

I just wanted to take the time to make sure you knew how much your boy was appreciated and loved from such a far off place. He is amazing example of this breed and why we all became prisoner to it! 

Night Stark boy! Keep momma warm!


----------



## Ace_88 (Jun 21, 2006)

he is gorgeous!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Love the pic of 10 weeks old Stark coming out of the water! The very picture of puppy-ness


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

He is very handsome and growing nicely.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

He gets more handsome every day! I love the bed pictures


----------



## Bacon (Dec 9, 2009)

wow, he is big!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

He is so handsome and a big ham huh!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is stunning!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

I can understand how much you love Stark!! 

He is stunning and such a ham!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

He has definitely stolen my heart!

He's actually not that big, I think it is just the angle of the camera in those couple of shots.

Jessica he really is a ham, he is so funny and always trying to make me laugh even if he doesn't intend too!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

you don't post enough pictures of that gorgeous boy


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

He is one of my favorite dogs on this forum for sure!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

You don't have to put anything in to words.....his eyes show it all. He's a treasure and one of my favorites here! Thanks for sharing him with us!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Handsome boy


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

I have never been more in love with a dog than my GSD. I totally understand


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

handsome


----------

